# Fight!



## kristian_no (Aug 20, 2006)

Let's rumble!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice pics, Kristian! :thumb:


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

well atleast it looks like they kissed and made up at the end :lol:


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Excelent! Gotta love the Bulus :thumb:

Are they spawning yet? My group don't seem to scrap too much - not while I'm watching anyhow :wink:

Ray


----------



## Aqualung (Aug 15, 2005)

Bulus are the nastiest Ts I ever owned. They are ruff on each other to say the least!!


----------



## kristian_no (Aug 20, 2006)

Aqualung said:


> Bulus are the nastiest Ts I ever owned. They are ruff on each other to say the least!!


Agree! At the most i have 4 pairs querrel with eachother at the same time.. And i just have 6 males, so the ladys are a bit "butch" too 

But, they are still my favorite..


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Fantastic photos! I'm using the last one as my desktop background. :thumb:

I'm a new owner of Bulus, and they have really impressed me. They have a lot more attitude than my duboisi, that's for sure.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet! I own tropheus just to watch them fight. Sometimes I like to move the rocks around to get them worked up again. Its bloody great!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pics... I justed watched the mpulungu lip lock and fight after I did a water change last night... It makes water changin' fun A! :lol: 8)


----------

